# Нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника



## nkny (23 Окт 2007)

Добрый день. Меня зовут Наталия, 23 года. 
У меня следующие проблемы. Смещение С4-С5 до 1,5 мм  (когда голова находится прямо), и как следствие нестабильность С4-С5 -  3мм.

Болею уже 8-й месяц, мучают головные боли в районе затылка и макушки, ощущения сжимания, распирания, часто печёт кожа головы, больно дотронутся до макушки, постоянный хруст и усталость в шеи, периодически пошатывает. Состояние ухудшается с движением, не переношу транспорт.

Прошла лечение в 3-х неврологиях (кололи сосудистые и противоспалительные), пробывала мануальную, иглоукалывание, пиявки, масаж, лФК. Стало лучше, но остались вышеперечисленные симптомы.

На сегодня предлагают только операцию, вставлять пластины с целью стабилизировать позвоночник, но никто не даёт гарантий, что после операции эти ощущения уйдут.

Можна ли обойтись без операции, потому как большинство говорят, что после неё очень тяжелая реабилитация и вообще нужна ли она мне??


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (25 Окт 2007)

Не думаю, что в 23 года оперативное лечение Вашего случая- лучшее решение. Для начала попробуйте обратиться к специалисту -вертебрологу, остеопату, специалисту, использующму мягкие мануальные техники, например дефанотерапию. Возможно, задача не из легких, но шансы исправить положение однозначно есть.


----------

